# sick spoilers



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

when are we gonna see these kind of sick spoilers for the tt mk2 beside that clown ttrs spoiler


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

When those kind of spoiler start to appear on the Mk2, it's time to sell, and buy something else. :wink:


----------



## weeman69 (Jul 11, 2008)

R5T said:


> When those kind of spoiler start to appear on the Mk2, it's time to sell, and buy something else. :wink:


+ :wink: *1*


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

why is that


R5T said:


> When those kind of spoiler start to appear on the Mk2, it's time to sell, and buy something else. :wink:


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

What a load of toss.

Sick indeed. Absolutely f***ing sickening.

I bet you'd have one.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

They're not that bad, I've seen far worse!!


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

http://rahmadi.com/2010-raeder-motorspo ... i-tt-rs-3/

mmmmmmmmmmmmm looks like a carrying handle lol


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Mark 2 said:


> http://rahmadi.com/2010-raeder-motorsport-audi-tt-rs.html/raeder-motorsport-audi-tt-rs-3/
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm looks like a carrying handle lol


Been featured in several posts lately. A case of form definitely not following function. Can't knock it tho, it's damn quick!


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

powerplay said:


> Mark 2 said:
> 
> 
> > http://rahmadi.com/2010-raeder-motorsport-audi-tt-rs.html/raeder-motorsport-audi-tt-rs-3/
> ...


Yeah i bet its quick but still unsightly carrying handle. !!! lol


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

TT-REX said:


> why is that
> 
> 
> R5T said:
> ...


I'll field this one. Because Mk2 starting to look like something that belongs on a PlayStation is indicative of increased chavification and therefore a cue for folk with better taste to buy a car that isn't popular enough with chavs to trigger the production and marketing of spoilers that look like bookshelves and hostess trolleys.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

hmm i see scooby dooby Dooo !


ScoobyTT said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> > why is that
> ...


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

Methinks you bought the wrong car.........


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

i got the tt for free man , i would never spend my money on a tt ,


Chubster said:


> Methinks you bought the wrong car.........


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

TT-REX said:


> i got the tt for free man , i would never spend my money on a tt ,
> 
> 
> Chubster said:
> ...


Maybe you should sell it and buy something you'd prefer then?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

R5T said:


> When those kind of spoiler start to appear on the Mk2, it's time to sell, and buy something else. :wink:


A men to that


----------



## weeman69 (Jul 11, 2008)

andyTT180 said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> > i got the tt for free man , i would never spend my money on a tt ,
> ...


..Like a whole box full of Hot Wheels n some glue n some tape n some balsa wood n some paint n............. :?:


----------

